# Laminate & hardwood in the same room, good or bad idea??



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

There is nothing really wrong with doing it that way. Appearance is key. I wouldn't even try to match the existing wood. I'd go with a different pattern and or color to accent it. Make it look like it's suppose to be different and you'll end up with better results.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

We have red oak hardwood butting up against a figured cork floor between our hallway and study. I think it looks great. 

I'd agree that you shouldn't try to match the color, unless you can match the color and appearance PERFECTLY. Just coming close looks shabby. It's better to use different floors to set off the two spaces.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

I would install a laminate threshold with "T molding" where the 2 floors meet. There's a good chance that they won't be the same height and this will also help tie in the different colored floors.


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

Many rooms have several woods together sometimes as patterned flooring often as different furniture finishes. The trick is to find woods that complement each other and the other furnishings of the room. There are other ways to transition rooms other than the flooring bringing elements of color from one area to another, if only as an accent, is a tried and true method.

Personally I'd be more concerned using laminate in a living and dinning room where hardwood is in the kitchen and hall.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

I recommend a tile laminate if any.
A real hardwood next to a fake hardwood can be a serious clash. Even if you choose a different species.


----------



## jlberry4 (Jun 1, 2007)

*to Phatjoe re: hardwood next to laminate*

I was wondering if you have decided what to do...we are in the same situation except our kitchen is hardwood...Bruce gunstock oak and we are taking out our carpet from the living room. We want to put laminate in the living room, but are very nervous about putting them next to each other. We brought some large samples home and are trying to find some that transition well....not exactly the same color as the hardwood. It is hard , but we also do not want carpet. Someone mentioned a "T molding" If someone could explain what that is exactly I would appreciate it.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

A T molding is a small threshold that your laminate supplier will know about if you ask. You would leave approximately a 3/4" gap between the two different types of flooring and install a plastic channel in the gap....the T molding fits into the channel and covers the gap, acting as a transition between the two floors. (assuming they are very close to the same thickness. If they are not, it would be a good idea to add a layer of subfloor to get it as close as possible.)


----------



## callcrs (Dec 22, 2008)

*laminate to hardwood*

I am curious if you made a decision. We are faced with the same problem and could use some advice. Thanks. 




jlberry4 said:


> I was wondering if you have decided what to do...we are in the same situation except our kitchen is hardwood...Bruce gunstock oak and we are taking out our carpet from the living room. We want to put laminate in the living room, but are very nervous about putting them next to each other. We brought some large samples home and are trying to find some that transition well....not exactly the same color as the hardwood. It is hard , but we also do not want carpet. Someone mentioned a "T molding" If someone could explain what that is exactly I would appreciate it.


----------



## TileAndTimber (Dec 22, 2008)

I would never advise anyone to use laminate flooring up next to real hardwood. Even with the advances in laminates, it is still going to be tough to find complimentary styles. 
I'm not sure what the reason would be for looking at this option? Is it that you figure hardwood is too expensive? 
Actually, there are hardwoods less costly than many laminates, plus you've added considerable value to your home by installing hardwood vs. laminate.
I think that laminates have there place, but not next to a real hardwood.
good luck


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i think any kind of laminate next to real hardwood is gonna look cheap.


----------

